# houdini's enclouser is done!



## ilovelizards (Sep 1, 2011)

old cage





new one!
















fish




A basking area will be put into the corner space behind the fountain along with a protected heat light


----------



## james.w (Sep 1, 2011)

Looks awesome, I wish I could do something like that. How are you going to control temperatures and humidity?


----------



## babyyitslove (Sep 1, 2011)

Very cool! I could never do that out here... temps are too high and it gets -10 in the winter


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 1, 2011)

Geez, hes gonna love that! Hopefully it won't be too hard to control the temps. It looks wonderful


----------



## txrepgirl (Sep 2, 2011)

That is one awsome enclosure  .


----------



## kellen.watkins (Sep 2, 2011)

That is super awesome  temps look like it may be difficult but if you can pull it off awesome, its like a penthouse suite for tegus lol


----------



## ilovelizards (Sep 2, 2011)

well im in central fl so not that hard he will be wintering inside thou and a might end up spraping the enclouser every now and then but right now it rains nearly every day around 2pm -4ish


opps i ment to say spray it like with the water hose


----------



## turtlepunk (Sep 2, 2011)

WOW!!!!!!!!! AMAZING!!!! I LOVE IT and I'm sure your tegu will LOVE it too!! =)


----------



## Scales89 (Sep 2, 2011)

It looks great, did you use a standard type of screen or something a little more tegu proof?


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Sep 2, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## ilovelizards (Sep 2, 2011)

We used pet screen its specal made to keep pets like german sheperds ect in


----------



## Thumper (Oct 5, 2011)

WOW! That almost makes me want to move to Florida.


----------

